# ibus-pinyin only shows double pinyin in input table

## helio

My latest updated ibus-pinyin always (by default) prompts double pinyin in the input table. I used to be able to get full pinyin in the input table. Any suggestion how I can go back to that? Thanks.

----------

## bluephoenix

我用fcitx，你也试试装这个。我的方法是：

安装fcitx

a. 下载

# emerge fcitx-sunpinyin

如果有提示需要增加xx到keywords的请完成。比如我需要在/etc/portage/package.keywords里面增加

app-i18n/fcitx ~x86

app-i18n/fcitx-sunpinyin ~x86

app-i18n/sunpinyin ~x86

b.创建环境变量

在/etc/profile末尾添加

export XMODIFIERS=”@im=fcitx”

export XIM=fcitx

export XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx

export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim

export QT_IM_MODULE=xim

c.在xfce4里自动启动fcitx

之前是在/etc/profile末尾直接添加fcitx，但现在每次source /etc/profile时会报错，所以在

“Application Menu"->"Setting"->"Session and Startup"->"Application Autostart"里面加入fcitx。

结果使得在~/.config/autostart/里多了一项”FCITX.desktop"，表示自动启动成功，经测试也没有问题。这里FCITX.desktop的名字是自己取的。

----------

## helio

Thanks for the suggestion, bluephoenix.

I just got my app-i18n/ibus-pinyin working again by downgrading the current version 1.5.0 to 1.4.0. There appears to be some bug in the version 1.5.0 that I hope might go away in some future version. But again, the problem with version 1.5.0 seems only specific to my laptop. I don't have any problem running app-i18n/ibus-pinyin-1.5.0 on my desktops.

----------

